

Open Source Cola - zachallaun
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCola_(drink)

======
csmeder
I followed the link to "Coca-Cola formula"
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Coca-
Cola_formula&...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Coca-
Cola_formula&oldid=405283134) and read:

....

 _80 oil orange

40 oil cinnamon

120 oil lemon

20 oil coriander

40 oil nutmeg

40 oil neroli

1 US qt (946 ml; 33 imp fl oz) alcohol

50 oz of sperm_

....

I'm guessing that last line is wrong... However, for half a second I was like
really? I know they use cow sperm in hair products but in coke? Its got be a
wikipedia joke right?

~~~
warwick
Tapping the history link shows that the ingredient in question was added in
the last day.

------
andreyf
How about this one, instead? <http://piumarta.com/software/cola/>

~~~
mahmud
Worthy of a few Jolt awards.

~~~
wyclif
My little brother used to drink Jolt Cola in the late 80's while he was going
to all-night film festival screenings in order to stay awake.

~~~
mahmud
It was a pun:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolt_Awards>

------
wmf
Ah, the good old days when you could get VC money for a vaporous P2P startup,
then blow it on marketing that was completely unrelated to the company's
business. It was just about ten years ago. I still have an empty can in my
cubicle.

------
ldite
With photos and notes on actually making and selling the recipe;
<http://sparror.cubecinema.com/cube/cola/>

------
fadr
Last time I tought about trying to make OpenCola with a friend the ingredients
looked pretty expensiv. It didn't seem very viable to produce on your own.

------
ygd
I wonder how it tastes...

~~~
gscott
Better if you leave out the sperm additive.

------
jeffreymcmanus
10 year old story

------
hackermom
Loosely related: there's an "Ubuntu Cola" brand available here in Sweden.

